# some swatches of mark.'s newest stuff...



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 8, 2008)

These items are all only available to reps at the moment. They become available for everyone 7/22. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









i-mark eyeshadow mattes L to R: Espresso, Wink Wink, Latte, Whisper. They are more vibrant than in the photo and buildable. I did not take time to build up the shades.





Left Row T to B: Glow Baby Glow in Blow Kisses, Glow Baby Glow Luxe in Lucky Luxe, and Juice Gems in Raspberry
Right Row T to B: Juice Gems in Berrylicious, Juice Gems in Pineapple, and Juice Gems in Mango Tango.

All of the Juice Gems are scented like their names.


----------

